# Do you really need Kubernetes?



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 24, 2020)

Interesting quotes and comments from one of vermaden 's links: Do you really need Kubernetes? I'm always suspicious of things that rise up due to big company backing and push efforts; such as Docker, React, Angular and so on. (Edited to bring out the points I make about such things.)



> Plenty of people find themselves boarding the Kubernetes bandwagon simply because it’s popular. (“Devs and architects want to use it because tech is a fashion industry and Kubernetes is trendy,” says Orion Edwards.)
> 
> ...while developers may look at Kubernetes as a way to “run like Google... in reality it’s overkill for all but 0.001% of use cases.”
> 
> ...


----------

